# Hairicanes 1st shetland foal



## hairicane (Apr 25, 2009)

Our 1st homebred shetland foal has arrived! The sire is my beautiful Pans Cody Earl Grey HOF and dam is FLF Bamboo Fox a producer of multiple Congress placing offspring. Grey is the #1 All Star ladies country pleasure driving foundation shetland for 2008. So this colt should do well at halter and driving. We think he is pretty handsome!















\\

We also recently had a new overo mini filly born and she is posted on the main forum.


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Apr 27, 2009)

Congratulations! What a darling little guy. Love his face. Ta, Shirlee


----------



## muffntuf (Apr 27, 2009)

Very nice - Congratulations!


----------



## ponyboi09 (Apr 27, 2009)

Very nice colt. Im still remembering the shetland type I had as a child... wow, how they have changed. I am reallly in love with his mother though


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Apr 28, 2009)

WOW!!!! Very handsome baby boy!!!!! Congrats on a healthy delivery.


----------



## Jessica_06 (Apr 29, 2009)

Congrats!!



:yeah Beautiful Filly!!!


----------



## minih (Apr 29, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Amy (May 5, 2009)

Congratulations on a beautiful colt. Is he ASPC only or also AMHR??


----------



## Sixstardanes (May 5, 2009)

What a cutie





Congrats!


----------



## ~Stacie~ (May 5, 2009)

What a handsome boy. Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## hairicane (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the nice comments everyone. To answer the question he is now just aspc but we are looking into dual reg. some of my shetlands with amhr so we will see.


----------



## Jill (May 10, 2009)

He is very handsome


----------

